# Vuylstekeara Melissa Brianne 'Shaddy Lady' HCC/AOS



## Erythrone (Mar 12, 2011)

Very easy and warm tolerant. I love the color and the shape of the flowers. But I don’t like the way they are arranged on the stem..


----------



## toddybear (Mar 12, 2011)

OMG! I love it! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2011)

This is one of the more heavily patterned 'Shady Ladies' I've seen. Very nice!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful! But yes, the flowers seem to have a mind of their own when they open.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 13, 2011)

Stunning color!


----------



## Brian Monk (Mar 13, 2011)

A very nice plant and flower. When you say "warm tolerant" I laugh, because it is not heat tolerant. Growing them here requires some special attention, blooming them here requires some very specific and specil attention. This was one of the plants Milton Carpenter considered in the top 10 most succesfull intergeneric Oncidiinae crosses in an article in the 90s.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody.

Brian: OK, what is warm tolerant for me is not necessarly enough tolerant for many of you... But it is much warm tolerant than a lot of large flower intergenic I tried!


----------



## tenman (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I have a plant labeled the same, but it is not patterned except on the end of the lip, the majority of the flower being solid dark blackish red-purple, with a slight white-ish picotee. I checked AQ and your pic corresponds to the award pic, whereas mine (and others I've seen labeled the same) do not, but resemble more the clone 'Tawny Tart' (who picked THAT name?).


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2011)

A tawny tart! :evil:


----------



## etex (Mar 14, 2011)

Very showy, beautiful bloom. Wish Vuyls would grow in Texas because the blooms are so exceptional.


----------

